# Sean



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 10, 2009)

Sean passed to the Rainbow Bridge last night (July 9) in my arms. He wasn't eating for a day and I was cuddling him. I think he had some sort of seizure.

Sean was a very special rabbit. He loved to be pet on his nose and was curious and friendly. He would sit at the front of his pen waiting to be loved. He was just getting into agility and was doing great. He loved people and would push him way to get pets. He even seemed to like some other bunnies (especially the girls). 

Even though he was only with me for 7 months, I will never forget him.


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your boy...

He was so special and so gorgeous...

:hug:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh no, not Seanie  He was such a great boy. I loved hearing about his hurdle jumping ways. I'm so sorry  The other day I was trying to convince Paul that we should get an Angora one day and was using Sean's pictures to help my cause. I loved Sean's name too.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 10, 2009)

Big big big hugs to you Kate; Sean looks like he had a fabulous time with you. He obviously loved you very, very much. I'm glad he had you with him as he passed.

urplepansy::rainbow:urplepansy:
Leap ever higher, Sweet Sean.

Autumn


----------



## Flashy (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry. He was so lucky that he had such a marvellous life, its just very tragic it ended far too soon.

Binky Free Sean.

x


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 10, 2009)

What a special guy. Those pictures just make me smile. He looks like a Muppet, jumping over those hurdles, and a lion, with that yawn pic. I'm so sorry you lost him. Binky free, Sean.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 10, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. Binky Free Sean ink iris:

:angelandbunny:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh no! 

I am so sorry to hear that Kate. I never had a chance to meet Sean, especially when I have ties with the Canadian RabbitHopping Club.

Binkie Free Sean. ink iris:


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh no! I am so sorry! I remember when you got Sean, I thought he was such a gorgeus boy. I'm so sorry things had to end so fast for you and Sean.

Binky free Sean 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 10, 2009)

We're so sorry for your loss of Sean. He sure was a gorgeous bunny and will truly be missed. Always loved the pictures of him jumping. Binky free big boy. :angel::bunnybutt::angel:


----------



## JimD (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry 

Binky free big guy.

ray::rainbow:
see you on the other side


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh Kate I'm so sorry for your loss.

Sean was such a Beautiful Bunny.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:sweet Boy.

Hugs to you.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 11, 2009)

I am sorry to hear that you lost Sean.  :hug:

Binky free at the Bridge, little one. :rainbow:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 11, 2009)

i am so sorry for your loss 

Binky free cutie


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 11, 2009)

Thank you everyone. Sean seems to have touched many lives even though he never go to meet them. 

He now gets to meet Sophie and steak out a spot at the Rainbow Bridge for when the rest of us get there. 

:bunnyangel2:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh no !

Sean was such a beautiful boy - I always thought he looked like a stuffed toy animal you could just pick up and cuddle.

I'm so sorry, Kate!

Jan


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 13, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.

Binky Free Sean


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh my gosh!
I am so sorry for your loss. 
Sean was such a gorgeous boy. 

Binky free, Sean. 

Emily


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jul 13, 2009)

What a lovely bunny Sean is. I'm so sorry that he was only with you for such a short time. You gave him such a great life, and he knew the most precious thing of all...love!

Binky-free, Sean! You are missed!


----------



## anneq (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Sean- what a beautiful bunny.
Binky-free at the Bridge, little guy:magicwand:


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss  he was very very beautiful

binky free


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 15, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. It doesn't take but a second for a special bunny to capture our heart. Binky free Sean.


----------

